
Senate encryption bill draft mandates 'technical assistance' - secfirstmd
http://thehill.com/policy/cybersecurity/275567-senate-intel-encryption-bill-mandates-technical-assistance
======
cant_kant
"A long-awaited Senate Intelligence Committee encryption bill would force
companies to provide “technical assistance” to government investigators
seeking locked data, according to a discussion draft obtained by The Hill."

Full pdf text of the bill from Committee Chairman Richard Burr (R-N.C.) and
ranking member Dianne Feinstein (D-Calif.) follows:
[https://www.scribd.com/doc/307378123/Burr-Encryption-Bill-
Di...](https://www.scribd.com/doc/307378123/Burr-Encryption-Bill-Discussion-
Draft)

